# Happy Birthday Rude Dogg



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

Have A Great Day U Old Dog U!!!! :d :d :d


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes, hope it's a good one ... maybe a striper after work at Grassy Sound!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Birthday*

Mahalo...(sp?) salt


----------



## Creeker (Sep 2, 2005)

*B-Day*

Happy B-Day RD.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thanks......*

Thanks guys.....


----------

